# No penetration sex



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Enjoying each others bodies without intercourse.


----------



## er15 (Aug 7, 2015)

have done many times.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I find this to be the routine when the wife or I is on a business trip and we usually video chat with each other at the end of the day. Things get heated up, but when we are a few thousand miles apart, alas my manhood does have a few limitations... 

Badsanta


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that. Done that on a few occasions.


----------

